
Uber CEO Apologizes for Video Comments - millisecond
https://newsroom.uber.com/a-profound-apology/?ref=1
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13760405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13760405)

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13760405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13760405)

